# Inaugural CHB Aussie piss up (or met up for Sox)



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone interested in an Aussie forum meet up weekend? I'm going to propose Albury/Wodonga, roughly half way betwen Australia's two biggest cities, for the weekend of the Geale-Barker fight. The Riverina is beautiful in spring, the Ettimoga pub has been a boxing venue many a time and we could all watch the fight somewhere. A family friendly weekend for families as well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Red Bridge Motor Inn is next door and it could develop into a full-scale piss-up best not driven away from >>>

http://www.redbridgemotorinn.com.au/ettamogah.htm










^ I don't remember all that shite around the joint? But it was about 15 years ago that I was there?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..bring ya mouthgaurds..haha


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Count me in, although I might leave the family at home. Heard that town is full of mentally unstable degenerates.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's make it happen, we'll raise the town's IQ for the time we're there :lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

August??


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like a workable plan, I reckon I know someone down there likely to skip town that weekend. :hey


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


What the fuck do you and your boys get up to when you meet up Joogs?! Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle choice but this isn't quite what I had in mind, I'll be bringinging my missus for instance.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What the fuck do you and your boys get up to when you meet up Joogs?! Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle choice but this isn't quite what I had in mind, I'll be bringinging my missus for instance.


Hahaha


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

August for the Geale fight, Sox, Spider, Vino, are you boys in? This'll be a wekemd to remember lads, Raff and Osker are poswsible starters as well. Joogeray, I hope you can make it but I recon you'll end up being a pain in the arse.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

I'm pretty keen mate, will just have to work out dates as I'm meant to be in Sydney some time during August for a work seminar.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

I'll be in...just depends on my fly in fly out roster....but hell yeah I'm in!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> August for the Geale fight, Sox, Spider, Vino, are you boys in? This'll be a wekemd to remember lads, Raff and Osker are poswsible starters as well. Joogeray, I hope you can make it but I recon you'll end up being a pain in the arse.


Hahaha..anyway..work permitting...the job I've got at the moment is 6 days a week..


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What the fuck do you and your boys get up to when you meet up Joogs?! Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle choice but this isn't quite what I had in mind, I'll be bringinging my missus for instance.


It's just how things are done up in Qld mate.. They are a unique bunch that's for sure.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice one Whips, you in mate? Just a quick jaunt down the HHume for you.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Getting away with a 4 year old at home isn't that easy.. wouldn't mind though


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck, I'm typing with a stutter. The Red Bridge Motor Inn sounds like the location, Spider, what's it like ? not that it matters too much. I haven't been there for twelve or thirteen years.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Getting away with a 4 year old at home isn't that easy.. wouldn't mind though


Your four year old can play with my four year old.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Your four year old can play with my four year old.


Sounds a plan


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Obvise troll tread to get to TC if he is reading the forum or has a alt here. Wake up to yourselfs you muppetts.
game,match,point.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Obvise troll tread to get to TC if he is reading the forum or has a alt here. Wake up to yourselfs you muppetts.
> game,match,point.


You make me laught.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm seriously going to take my family up to see the Ettimoga pub, a place where I once fought. The weekend of the Geale fight is as good as any as the riverina is at it's best that time of year, I might then venture over to Mildura where my Grandfather grew up and my great grandfather boxed out of. To organize a meet up with whoever wants in from these boards would be a great idea, I'm not just putting this on here for trolling purposes mate, although I'll be honest and agree that's how I came up with the idea of a get together in Albury/Wodonga. T.I.S.M (This is serious (stifflers)mum) are you interested?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm seriously going to take my family up to see the Ettimoga pub, a place where I once fought. The weekend of the Geale fight is as good as any as the riverina is at it's best that time of year, I might then venture over to Mildura where my Grandfather grew up and my great grandfather boxed out of. To organize a meet up with whoever wants in from these boards would be a great idea, I'm not just putting this on here for trolling purposes mate, although I'll be honest and agree that's how I came up with the idea of a get together in Albury/Wodonga. T.I.S.M (This is serious (stifflers)mum) are you interested?


Stiffys just fucking with ya mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Location is good as it's reasonably accesable from both Melbourne and Sydney, Soxy could turn it into a bit of a bike rally and enjoy the ride, Oska and Vino will most likelt be in if they can swing it, Whipsy sounds genuinely interested as I'll have my family with me.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Be fuckin' great to catch up with you loose cunts and watch the Gealey fight I recon.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Location is good as it's reasonably accesable from both Melbourne and Sydney, Soxy could turn it into a bit of a bike rally and enjoy the ride, Oska and Vino will most likelt be in if they can swing it, Whipsy sounds genuinely interested as I'll have my family with me.


I doubt I'd ride, it's too fookin cold! :smile

I'd bring the missus too.

Don't count me in as a definite yet though.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm seriously going to take my family up to see the Ettimoga pub, a place where I once fought. The weekend of the Geale fight is as good as any as the riverina is at it's best that time of year, I might then venture over to Mildura where my Grandfather grew up and my great grandfather boxed out of. To organize a meet up with whoever wants in from these boards would be a great idea, I'm not just putting this on here for trolling purposes mate, although I'll be honest and agree that's how I came up with the idea of a get together in Albury/Wodonga. T.I.S.M (This is serious (stifflers)mum) are you interested?


 Really? I thought it was a gee up to get to Ty or his alts that he would have here. I won't be going but hope you have a great time mate.:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You make me laught.


 Glad I make you laught and not go physco.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck, I'm typing with a stutter. The Red Bridge Motor Inn sounds like the location, Spider, what's it like ? not that it matters too much. I haven't been there for twelve or thirteen years.


I reckon it was about 15 years ago I was there, and it was an end of season trip in minibuses. So we were still half pissed from the night before when we arrived.

I do remember being slightly underwhelmed by the place TBH. It's a lot smaller than it looks, but still a fine place to get plastered amongst good company.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

We fought in the barn out the back. I agree it was a little underwhelming, but a good place to enjoy a few with good company.
* For the record, I did not hit my opponent while he was on the ground.*


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Do they evebn show PPVS out in the sticks? Seeing it cost clubs between a grand and 1500 to put em on can;t see them making their money back


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We fought in the barn out the back. I agree it was a little underwhelming, but a good place to enjoy a few with good company.
> * For the record, I did not hit my opponent while he was on the ground.*


I didn't stay there when we went. The designated drivers ferried us outa there. So I can't comment on the accom.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Do they evebn show PPVS out in the sticks? Seeing it cost clubs between a grand and 1500 to put em on can;t see them making their money back


Amateur fights out in country towns are a boon, the locals love it, they usually put on a couple of footy fights to draw a bigger crowd in and voila, you have a couple of thousand punters paying $30 a head and drinking like piss is going out of fashion.
I fought at Mt. Gambia in '94 and it was close to three thousand drinking punters crammed in there.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I didn't stay there when we went. The designated drivers ferried us outa there. So I can't comment on the accom.


I didn't stay at the pub either, all the fighters, trainers, friends and family had a shed and gym mats to bunk down on, so I found out whitch motel the oficials were staying in and shot down there quick smart, told 'em we were all ABL officials and snaffled the last two rooms :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Do they evebn show PPVS out in the sticks? Seeing it cost clubs between a grand and 1500 to put em on can;t see them making their money back


I've heard you can sink enough to pay for it on your own mate. :beer


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Amateur fights out in country towns are a boon, the locals love it, they usually put on a couple of footy fights to draw a bigger crowd in and voila, you have a couple of thousand punters paying $30 a head and drinking like piss is going out of fashion.
> I fought at Mt. Gambia in '94 and it was close to three thousand drinking punters crammed in there.


Yeah but I'm talking about the Mainevent cards, aka the Geale v Baker fight. Even in the cities now it's hard enough to find places that show some fights


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I didn't stay at the pub either, all the fighters, trainers, friends and family had a shed and gym mats to bunk down on, so I found out whitch motel the oficials were staying in and shot down there quick smart, told 'em we were all ABL officials and snaffled the last two rooms :lol:


Whipsy is talking about main event PPV.

Pubs pay over a $1000 for the rights to show it in public.
Very few pubs have them anymore because the numbers won't recoup outlay.

None in my area do anymore. :verysad


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I didn't stay at the pub either, all the fighters, trainers, friends and family had a shed and gym mats to bunk down on, so I found out whitch motel the oficials were staying in and shot down there quick smart, told 'em we were all ABL officials and snaffled the last two rooms :lol:


A little bit of bullshit goes a long way. I've conned a night of free drinks out of a few places by simply dropping the right company names etc.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Whipsy is talking about main event PPV.
> 
> Pubs pay over a $1000 for the rights to show it in public.
> Very few pubs have them anymore because the numbers won't recoup outlay.
> ...


A joint near my place use to show all Main event fights until about 6 months ago, only fight they showed in that time was Floyd v Guerrero. Only people in there are me a few mates and some randoms, but if the UFC is on there its standign room only


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, I see what you mean, there'll be a pub showing that fight in places like Albury/Wodonga, Mildura, Echuca/Moama, Bendigo, Ballarat, Shepparton etc. These aren't just one horse towns, they are small cities and also hubs. Have you been to the Moama bowls club? Star City could learn a thing or two from it. These towns thrive on sport and pubs, nothing else to do in 'em.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Whipsy is talking about main event PPV.
> 
> Pubs pay over a $1000 for the rights to show it in public.
> Very few pubs have them anymore because the numbers won't recoup outlay.
> ...


The Barkly hotel was only ever busy when they showed the boxing or UFC, it changed owners and I went down there to watch the last Mayweather fight, they told me they don't show PPV any more as the new owners don't see the value in shelling out $1000, there was about six barflies in there, I pointed out to em that it would have already been standing room only and they would have already done 80-100 meals.
They're back to showing all fights.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ah, I see what you mean, there'll be a pub showing that fight in places like Albury/Wodonga, Mildura, Echuca/Moama, Bendigo, Ballarat, Shepparton etc. These aren't just one horse towns, they are small cities and also hubs. Have you been to the Moama bowls club? Star City could learn a thing or two from it. These towns thrive on sport and pubs, *nothing else to do in 'em*.


Well there is. But their fathers make sure they aren't around when the end of season trip boys hit town :lol:
@DBerry


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> A little bit of bullshit goes a long way. I've conned a night of free drinks out of a few places by simply dropping the right company names etc.


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> A joint near my place use to show all Main event fights until about 6 months ago, only fight they showed in that time was Floyd v Guerrero. Only people in there are me a few mates and some randoms, but if the UFC is on there its standign room only


Same here. That pub has now shut it's doors.
We have no hope here, even though there's at least another 1/2 dozen pubs or so.



DBerry said:


> The Barkly hotel was only ever busy when they showed the boxing or UFC, it changed owners and I went down there to watch the last Mayweather fight, they told me they don't show PPV any more as the new owners don't see the value in shelling out $1000, there was about six barflies in there, I pointed out to em that it would have already been standing room only and they would have already done 80-100 meals.
> They're back to showing all fights.


I hear ya mate, only problem is Geale / Barker probably won't sell well.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

We could always pop around to the midge's joint to watch it :lol:
Seriousle though, I'll make a few calls to some pubs up there to see who is televising it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We could always pop around to the midge's joint to watch it :lol:
> Seriousle though, I'll make a few calls to some pubs up there to see who is televising it.


:lol: :good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Does this town have the infrastructure in place to cater for the corporates in the group ? Is there fine dining, vineyards, beautiful golf courses, casino's and a theatre ? I trust there is.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We could always pop around to the midge's joint to watch it :lol:
> Seriousle though, I'll make a few calls to some pubs up there to see who is televising it.


If you are going to play the 'put it on and we'll all come up' card to the pub it might not be wise to say we are boxing people.

I remember when we used to organise end of season trips it got harder and harder to be able to hire mini-buses and get accomodation. Everyone in the border towns had seen the same bullshit behaviour from footy & cricket clubs year after year.

In the end we used to tell them we were a chess club or similar bullshit just so they'd take our booking.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


The Albury Boys :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Is Sox coming to join into the actual meet up, or is he just gunna be dancing as part of the entertainment?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


Fuck, I'm having second thoughts now :scaredas:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox recons he's a start, Spider you better be in. Hey, if we get a hotel room with Foxtel we can buy the fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

There'll be a decent restaurant for Francis, will you come Francis, in all serious. I also heard a rumer you are Jamie Myer.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck, I'm having second thoughts now :scaredas:


With heads like that their sisters will be safe.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sox recons he's a start, Spider you better be in. Hey, if we get a hotel room with Foxtel we can buy the fight.


It's already entered in my diary, which the bride also has access to, as 'visit sick friend up the bush'.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Is Sox coming to join into the actual meet up, or is he just gunna be dancing as part of the entertainment?


I was once known as Ashleys lap dog, so maybe I'll give you a lap dance matey!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> It's already entered in my diary, which the bride also has access to, as 'visit sick friend up the bush'.


:lol: Sweet.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It's not that big a lie. I'm sure someone will end up sick :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Guarenteed :lol: I wonder if Stiffler's Mum will warm to it? I've had a couple of meet ups with Boxrec lads and have had a ball, made some good mates out of it that I still meet up with when suits.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> There'll be a decent restaurant for Francis, will you come Francis, in all serious. I also heard a rumer you are Jamie Myer.


I'm not Jamie Myer whoever that is. My name is Francis.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Guarenteed :lol: I wonder if Stiffler's Mum will warm to it? I've had a couple of meet ups with Boxrec lads and have had a ball, made some good mates out of it that I still meet up with when suits.


Those smaller Aussie forums just don't seem to get enough post traffic through to keep them interesting, and ESB have now joined that category.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Fair enough Francis, serious question mate, are you a possible starter for the weekend?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Those smaller Aussie forums just don't seem to get enough post traffic through to keep them interesting, and ESB have now joined that category.


I remember meeting for an all day drinking session with the Boxrecers before the Green-Tarver fight, One guy I got introduced to I tried to make nice with and he called me all sorts of names, telling me I was a cunt to him on the forum, turned out to be a top bloke, fuck we got messy too, I got kidnapped by a cab driver on my way from the pub to get changed for the fight :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Obvise troll tread to get to TC if he is reading the forum or has a alt here. Wake up to yourselfs you muppetts.
> game,match,point.


:lol: Cool story bro, jealouse much lol?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

You in Brua? I've got to admit that Germinara is a posative to this get together, but I'm serious about making it happen, a lot of fun and great conversation happens at these things, families meet and plat together, polenty of piss gets sunk, great war stories get exagerated beyond belief, occasionally there's drunken fisticuffs under Marquees of queensbury rules as well, but all in all they inevitably turn out a lot of fun. Imagine slipping Soxy an E and talking him into letting us see who can cut the best quarter mile time on his bike :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You in Brua? I've got to admit that Germinara is a posative to this get together, but I'm serious about making it happen, a lot of fun and great conversation happens at these things, families meet and plat together, polenty of piss gets sunk, great war stories get exagerated beyond belief, occasionally there's drunken fisticuffs under Marquees of queensbury rules as well, but all in all they inevitably turn out a lot of fun. Imagine slipping Soxy an E and talking him into letting us see who can cut the best quarter mile time on his bike :lol:


I'll be tough to beat mate, I ran 11.96 @ 109mph about 20 years ago.
I was about 60kg then too. :yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fair enough Francis, serious question mate, are you a possible starter for the weekend?


Commitments probably wouldn't allow me to attend although I think it's a great idea to get together. The banter, good and bad. on the forum is all good fun and a meetup like this would be good fun.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking nice work there, Sox. Hat goes off to you. I don't recon I've done better than a round 12.5 on a Harly XR1000. Rode the current XR1200 but didn't get the opportunity to open it up for that distance.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Commitments probably wouldn't allow me to attend although I think it's a great idea to get together. The banter, good and bad. on the forum is all good fun and a meetup like this would be good fun.


Shame mate, I'd love to have an ginger ale with you and shoot the breeze some.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fucking nice work there, Sox. Hat goes off to you. I don't recon I've done better than a round 12.5 on a Harly XR1000. Rode the current XR1200 but didn't get the opportunity to open it up for that distance.


12.5 ain't hanging about mate.

My brother had a Harley 1200 Sportster around the mid 90's era, had hot cams, ported heads, bigger carb, 2>1 pipe, and I think he ran 12.2 @ 107.
It even handled sort of ok for a piglet, had Koni shocks, fork brace, heavier fork springs, 20w oil, blah blah.

It was nice, but a handful.

My current 1200 would be lucky to better 13, but it's basically stock.

I really like the current XR1200's, they just need an older style matt black roarin sporty 2>1 pipe and they'd be perfect..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That's the 1200 I rode, it had a 2in one pipe, other than that pretty good out of the box, not my thing though, I'm looking at a KTM 690 Motard, i grew up on dirt bikes, had a cb750 ex police intercepter when I was 17 though, and I still remember riding my uncles XR 1000 around when I was 16, he was VP of the Nomads and as I was a big boy who could handle my self and a gun, he let me do what I wanted :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The origional XR1000 with the twin delorto carbs and K&N air filters where good for flat twelves out of the box.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That's the 1200 I rode, it had a 2in one pipe, other than that pretty good out of the box, not my thing though, I'm looking at a KTM 690 Motard, i grew up on dirt bikes, had a cb750 ex police intercepter when I was 17 though, and I still remember riding my uncles XR 1000 around when I was 16, he was VP of the Nomads and as I was a big boy who could handle my self and a gun, he let me do what I wanted :lol:


:lol:
Remind me to call you sir when we meet, K...

I'm not big on the motards, I fucken hate that Ducati have gone down that road, but I guess they had to diversify.

Me and the missus still go dirt riding regularly, but haven't been road riding for a couple of years now, can't afford all the regos at the moment.

Speaking of guns, I'm just about to go for my license and get a gun.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> Remind me to call you sir when we meet, K...
> 
> I'm not big on the motards, I fucken hate that Ducati have gone down that road, but I guess they had to diversify.
> ...


Is that you and Dale at your last meet up?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm the handsome one.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

theyre both quite handsome


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I'm the one with the biggest junk.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

When soft :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Is that you and Dale at your last meet up?


:yep


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Or maybe it went a little something like this?






:deal


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh60/beautifulashes001/*******.jpg


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> Or maybe it went a little something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, what a movie! :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck, what a movie! :lol:


Classic :hey


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Call me sceptical if you wish but I just have to wonder whether this is all beer talk in here regarding a weekend away forum meetup. I do believe our Dale had the best of intentions trying to get it off the ground but the question needs to be asked, will it actually happen or is it the typical beer talk you hear from blokes ?

I give it a 3 % chance of happening. Thoughts ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh60/beautifulashes001/*******.jpg


OMFG!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Raff said:


> theyre both quite handsome


What are your thoughts on this crew then?










...the chainsaw is a nice touch :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

joogaray said:


> http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh60/beautifulashes001/*******.jpg


I'm positive one of them is Toni Hood.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm positive one of them is Toni Hood.


I'm positive one isn't.

Though one could be you, we haven't seen your ugly ass.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> :yep


Shut up cunt, you're so ugly the only reason your (most beautifull, I might ad) missus chose your ugly arse over me was because you where a plumber and I was only a carpenter, if only she knew how good I was in the sack :shitstirLove ya jase.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Call me sceptical if you wish but I just have to wonder whether this is all beer talk in here regarding a weekend away forum meetup. I do believe our Dale had the best of intentions trying to get it off the ground but the question needs to be asked, will it actually happen or is it the typical beer talk you hear from blokes ?
> 
> I give it a 3 % chance of happening. Thoughts ?


Well my family is already told that we are going to Albury/Wadonga for a long weekend in August, my business partner knows I'm going away that weekend and I'm loking for a pub to show the fight. You comming Francis? I promise I'll let by gones be by gones. Unless yo're Jamie Myer. We are friends but if it was he who bagged me out then he's gonna be in some strife.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I love how the more I drink, the less iinteligable my spelling is :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well my family is already told that we are going to Albury/Wadonga for a long weekend in August, my business partner knows I'm going away that weekend and I'm loking for a pub to show the fight. You comming Francis? I promise I'll let by gones be by gones. *Unless you're Jamie Myer. We are friends* but if it was he who bagged me out then he's gonna be in some strife.


If you are friends with this Jamie Myer fellow then why don't you just ask him if he is some random poster you talk to on a sports forum.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well my family is already told that we are going to Albury/Wadonga for a long weekend in August, my business partner knows I'm going away that weekend and I'm loking for a pub to show the fight. You comming Francis? I promise I'll let by gones be by gones. Unless yo're Jamie Myer. We are friends but if it was he *who bagged me out* then he's gonna be in some strife.


Dale I have been nothing but cordial and friendly to you on Checkhookboxing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Shut up cunt, you're so ugly the only reason your (most beautifull, I might ad) missus chose your ugly arse over me was because you where a plumber and I was only a carpenter, if only she knew how good I was in the sack :shitstirLove ya jase.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Shut up cunt, you're so ugly the only reason your (most beautifull, I might ad) missus chose your ugly arse over me was because you where a plumber and I was only a carpenter, if only she knew how good I was in the sack :shitstirLove ya jase.


Haha...she knew who had the better equipment so to speak


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Call me sceptical if you wish but I just have to wonder whether this is all beer talk in here regarding a weekend away forum meetup. I do believe our Dale had the best of intentions trying to get it off the ground but the question needs to be asked, will it actually happen or is it the typical beer talk you hear from blokes ?
> 
> I give it a 3 % chance of happening. Thoughts ?


Ok so after the dust has settled a little and this thread has basically been forgotten I bump this thread of Dales and put the question forth.

Is this all beer talk ?

I stand by my 3 % prediction that this big forum get together won't happen at all. Yes Dale and his family will go for a weekend away as Dale is a man of his word and gets shit done, he doesn't fool around but I SERIOUSLY doubt anyone else turns up. Very disappointing for Dale and even more disappointing for the credibility of the posters in here who have pledged their attendance at this function.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ok so after the dust has settled a little and this thread has basically been forgotten I bump this thread of Dales and put the question forth.
> 
> Is this all beer talk ?
> 
> ...


Why don't you just chill a bit instead of always trying to get a response out of people Franky?

If people can make it, great - if they can't, stiff shit. :conf


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Why don't you just chill a bit instead of always trying to get a response out of people Franky?
> 
> If people can make it, great - if they can't, stiff shit. :conf


So I take it that you're now not attending Soxy.

Don't get upset mate I'm just making an observation of human behaviour. It will be interesting in the coming months to see if my 97 % prediction comes true. Only time will tell eh.:smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So I take it that you're now not attending Soxy.
> 
> Don't get upset mate I'm just making an observation of human behaviour. It will be interesting in the coming months to see if my 97 % prediction comes true. Only time will tell eh.:smile


Not upset, just don't know why you give a toss as to who goes or not. It looks like you're just winding people up for the hell of it. Surely you have better things to do with your time...

Dunno whether I'll go or not. I'd like to, but it depends whether the local up here put it on, as it's usually a good bunch of people too.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not upset, just don't know why you give a toss as to who goes or not. It looks like you're just winding people up for the hell of it. Surely you have better things to do with your time...
> 
> Dunno whether I'll go or not. I'd like to, but it depends whether the local up here put it on, as it's usually a good bunch of people too.


Mate I'm not winding anyone up but purely making an observation of human behaviour as I stated previously. I find it very strange that anyone could possibly be wound up by this. Very strange.

Anyway I'd say there is a 97 % chance that you don't attend Sox.:yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Mate I'm not winding anyone up but purely making an observation of human behaviour as I stated previously. I find it very strange that anyone could possibly be wound up by this. Very strange.


Yeh right. I find it more strange that you give a give a fuck about this. And I'm betting you don't.



> Anyway I'd say there is a 97 % chance that you don't attend Sox.:yep


Nup, more like a 50% chance.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

You're clearly getting wound up about all this conjecture and I'm actually genuinely interested in the attendance when the weekend comes around.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You're clearly getting wound up about all this conjecture and I'm actually genuinely interested in the attendance when the weekend comes around.


Are you going?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Are you going?


 I've already stated to Dale that my commitments won't allow me to attend. I won't bait him with false hope that some others have done.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I've already stated to Dale that my commitments won't allow me to attend. I won't bait him with false hope that some others have done.


Why would they bait him?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Why would they bait him?


That was probably the wrong term to use actually. It's beer talk from the posters alluding to Dale that they will attend the weekend when deep down they know they won't be going and are just giving lip service to the topic that Dale put forward. I stand by my statement that 97 % chance it doesn't happen. The forum will be following this with keen interest no doubt.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That was probably the wrong term to use actually.


Gee, ya think?!


> It's beer talk from the posters alluding to Dale that they will attend the weekend when deep down they know they won't be going and are just giving lip service to the topic that Dale put forward.


Doubtful. I'm guessing those that want to go will go if they can.


> I stand by my statement that 97 % chance it doesn't happen.


Good for you champ. :cheers


> The forum will be following this with keen interest no doubt.


The ones that go will, I'm sure.
The ones that don't won't give a rats bum.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I've hit a nerve with you Soxy in this thread. Has the truth that I put forward hurt ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I think I've hit a nerve with you Soxy in this thread. Has the truth that I put forward hurt ?


What truth?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> What truth?


The fact that you're debating this topic with me over and over clearly defensive confirms what I believe to be true.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The fact that you're debating this topic with me over and over clearly defensive confirms what I believe to be true.


There is no debate because what you're saying isn't true.
The topic is in your imagination.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Earlier I just made an innocent observation of human behaviour and used this thread as a good example and just look at whats happened. You've jumped on here ducking and diving for cover all grumpy and defensive to the extreme.

I still stand by my observation of this topic. Time will tell eh Soxy.:yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Earlier I just made an innocent observation of human behaviour and used this thread as a good example and just look at whats happened.


What's happened?


> You've jumped on here ducking and diving for cover all grumpy and defensive to the extreme.


I think you're waffling.


> I still stand by my observation of this topic. Time will tell eh Soxy.:yep


What topic?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep just as I thought.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yep just as I thought.


I'm going to bed Franky, sleep tight. :good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm going to bed Franky, sleep tight. :good


Good night mate.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Good night mate.


Your one weird mofo Francis but you keep me amused


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol:


I was bored last night. :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis is a troll.

He's bored now that no one goes for his usual stuff (that he thinks is so subtle and intellectual) so he's had to resort to more obvious trolling.

What a boring slob.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Francis is a troll.
> 
> He's bored now that no one goes for his usual stuff (that he thinks is so subtle and intellectual) so he's had to resort to more obvious trolling.
> 
> What a boring slob.


What ?

Sorry but you are incorrect as usual. I was purely making an observation of human behaviour and then my mate Soxy came on trying to wind me up. Nothing more nothing less.

I still stand by my prediction of a 97 % chance that it doesn't happen. I understand human behaviour.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

If Ty fights Ben Crampton in Fred Brophy's tent boxing on the night of the meet up people will turn up. Barker-Geale,Cerminara-Crampton that night quality fights.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> If Ty fights Ben Crampton in Fred Brophy's tent boxing on the night of the meet up people will turn up. Barker-Geale,Cerminara-Crampton that night quality fights.


Sounds like 1/2 a good night, but, the big question is...............................................

................How will the corporates be looked after?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> If Ty fights Ben Crampton in Fred Brophy's tent boxing on the night of the meet up people will turn up. Barker-Geale,Cerminara-Crampton that night quality fights.


Ty's a draw, Geales not. If Ty's not fighting then 97 % chance no one turns up.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ty's a draw, Geales not. If Ty's not fighting then 97 % chance no one turns up.


 I agree. You're the lead cheerleader for Ty. Get him to fight
Ben Crampton. BAZOOKA1.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=281770&page=7

OR Shane Tilyard or Kimbo Slice. Post 92.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=449348&page=7

Make this happen Francis. I think your boy Ty's mouth/keyboard is writing cheques his body can't cash. I guarantee the turnout will be tenfold of the 6 expected if you can make this happen. Anarchy at Albury,Annhilation at Albury,Rumble at the Riverena. 3 possible themes for the night. Brophy would jump at the chance to
be involved in this extravaganza. The corporates might want to have a glass partition between themselves and the ring and the rest of the hoi polloi/riff raff that frequent these events. Blood will be spilled.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I agree. You're the lead cheerleader for Ty. Get him to fight
> Ben Crampton. BAZOOKA1.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=281770&page=7
> ...


I will delegate this promotion to you my friend to organise. I think you can handle it. It does sound amazing.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

buster007 said:


> chicken shit stiffles.
> 
> fight the gimp u wimp.


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I will delegate this promotion to you my friend to organise. I think you can handle it. It does sound amazing.


 I am far too apathetic you do it record it throw it up on you-tube and I may have a look.:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:


 Are you reading the thread at ESB? Im about to own Ty bigtime.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Are you still the same name over there, I've changed my IP addy so I can watch this unfold.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I see soxy is holding a vial of crap.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Are you reading the thread at ESB? Im about to own Ty bigtime.


Yeh mate. It shouldn't be to hard, he owns himself. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Are you still the same name over there, I've changed my IP addy so I can watch this unfold.


 Yes but I will probably be banned by Ty's mate the professor after I expose the 2 faced prick.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes but I will probably be banned by Ty's mate the professor after I expose the 2 faced prick.


Get into him Stiffy!!:happy:happy


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

He reminds of when Tyson Fury punched himself in the face :lol: And Francis, to suggest proffesional, active heavyweights would be brought down by an out of codition former amateur (albeit 'Riverrina champion') the size of one of their legs is a little ambitious.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Ya gotta love this line in reference to Kimbo fighting the midge, as just said by the midge...

_*Kimbo had plenty of chance to give it a shot*_

Poor Kimbo lost his opportunity for fame! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He reminds of when Tyson Fury punched himself in the face :lol: *And Francis, to suggest proffesional, active heavyweights would be brought down by an out of codition former amateur (albeit 'Riverrina champion') the size of one of their legs is a little ambitious*.


Dale my friend don't forget that I KNOW human behaviour. I KNOW Ty would defeat these guys. Have you seen his footwork ? Well have you ? It is magnificent.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Dale my friend don't forget that I KNOW human behaviour. I KNOW Ty would defeat these guys. Have you seen his footwork ? Well have you ? It is magnificent.


Good evening Franky, are you in love with TC?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Good evening Franky, are you in love with TC?


No I'm not but I think BruGirl is though.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No I'm not but I think BruGirl is though.


I think you're pretty wrong there, it's pretty obvious that Brua can't stand TC, like most of us.

However, you defend him all the time, you like his footwork and moves, I have a hunch that you fancy him a bit. 
There's nothing wrong with letting your emotions pour out to the forum mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Dale my friend don't forget that I KNOW human behaviour. I KNOW Ty would defeat these guys. Have you seen his footwork ? Well have you ? It is magnificent.


I do hear you, Francis, I do. His fantastic footwoork has only one floor though, he is a dwarf and his steps are only a third the distance of most.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I do hear you, Francis, I do. His fantastic footwoork has only one floor though, he is a dwarf and his steps are only a third the distance of most.


Dale do you think you could beat Ty at a reasonal catchweight for the both of you ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

No question about it.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No question about it.


I'm not so sure. It's a tough fight to pick. A pick'em fight as they say.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I agree. You're the lead cheerleader for Ty. Get him to fight
> Ben Crampton. BAZOOKA1.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=281770&page=7
> ...


Thats some funny shit....Im in!!!

Book me in for a box seat behind the glass...organic sausage rolls followed by some black angus beef party pies.......yeah baby...Francis hook it up!!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> Thats some funny shit....Im in!!!
> 
> Book me in for a box seat behind the glass...organic sausage rolls followed by some black angus beef party pies.......yeah baby...Francis hook it up!!


It would be great wouldn't it.:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It would be great wouldn't it.:cheers


:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Whats this I hear about Stifler's Mum calling out my mate Dale for a fight. The audacity of the bloke to think he could be remotely competitive and duke it out with Dale.

Thoughts everyone ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Thoughts? The first one that popped into my head is how lame it is the way you're swapping PMs (and spits) with the grub over at ESB and then coming over here trying to do his dirty work for him since he's been permabanned from here.

That was closely followed by how funny it is that the grub thinks he's being really clever lurking under an alt here and boasting about it on ESB, clearly thinking he's got one over on everyone here by "playing the game" when he's been restricted to lurking and not being able to post otherwise he'd give himself up :lol:

Quite a fitting state of affairs for the grub - when asked to pull his head in, goes on rampage and gets binned. Comes back as sneaky lurking alt afraid to post for fear of giving himself up - he really showed us!!! :lol:

The end result is the same - we are free of his shit :yep


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Whats this I hear about Stifler's Mum calling out my mate Dale for a fight. The audacity of the bloke to think he could be remotely competitive and duke it out with Dale.
> 
> Thoughts everyone ?


For starters it was stiff jab that said he would fight Dale not stickers mum. So nothing to discuss is there corporate table boy!


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

It's funny, yet sad seeing posters who are banned from here, doing their best to stay active over at ESB. Almost feels like they're lost at sea, or trapped in some sort of miniature realm.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Thoughts? The first one that popped into my head is how lame it is the way you're swapping PMs (and spits) with the grub over at ESB and then coming over here trying to do his dirty work for him since he's been permabanned from here.
> 
> That was closely followed by how funny it is that the grub thinks he's being really clever lurking under an alt here and boasting about it on ESB, clearly thinking he's got one over on everyone here by "playing the game" when he's been restricted to lurking and not being able to post otherwise he'd give himself up :lol:
> 
> ...


Didn't read BruGirl.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crusher said:


> For starters it was stiff jab that said he would fight Dale not stickers mum. So nothing to discuss is there corporate table boy!


Ok then. StiffJab v Dale.

Thoughts ?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Whats this I hear about Stifler's Mum calling out my mate Dale for a fight. The audacity of the bloke to think he could be remotely competitive and duke it out with Dale.
> 
> Thoughts everyone ?


Stifflers mums is a dirty fighter. Yep, Broke some poor kids nose in a karate tournament via an illegal blow. :yep Poor kid now has a Minichello nose for the rest of his life. :-(


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> It's funny, yet sad seeing posters who are banned from here, doing their best to stay active over at ESB. Almost feels like they're lost at sea, or trapped in some sort of miniature realm.


So what would you think of someone having PM conversations with such a person over there and then posting over here on their behalf?

Funnier and sadder? :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

BruGirl v Ty ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Stifflers mums is a dirty fighter. Yep, Broke some poor kids nose in a karate tournament via an illegal blow. :yep Poor kid now has a Minichello nose for the rest of his life. :-(


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Didn't read BruGirl.


Oh yes you did :yep

Which one are you Francine? I reckon you're the one in the tuxedo and Ty's the other one - it looks more like the clown has his hand up your arse than the other way around :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis VS a blow up doll?
(Male or female, you choose).

Thoughts?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> BruGirl v Ty ?
> 
> Thoughts ?


Francine vs Ty ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Francis VS a blow up doll?
> (Male or female, you choose).
> 
> Thoughts?


Doll wins!


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> So what would you think of someone having PM conversations with such a person over there and then posting over here on their behalf?
> 
> Funnier and sadder? :lol:


That's pretty sad. Sorry Franny, I like your football input, but you've gotta let Ty go mate.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

A corporate meal V a McDonald's meal.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> A corporate meal V a McDonald's meal.
> 
> Thoughts ?


Mcchicken meal all day baby.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> That's pretty sad. Sorry Franny, I like your football input, but you've gotta let Ty go mate.


:nod


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Matai V Allgood :hey


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm not so sure. It's a tough fight to pick. A pick'em fight as they say.


You see, Francis, my cock is bigger than Ty Cerminara (has more hair on it too) and I beat that regularly.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You see, Francis, my cock is bigger than Ty Cerminara (has more hair on it too) and I beat that regularly.


I reckon your cock has more _balls_ than TC as well... :yep


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> Francis VS a blow up doll?
> (Male or female, you choose).
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dale v Jamie Myer

Thoughts ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


>


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I think you're pretty wrong there, it's pretty obvious that Brua can't stand TC, like most of us.
> 
> However, you defend him all the time, you like his footwork and moves, I have a hunch that you fancy him a bit.
> There's nothing wrong with letting your emotions pour out to the forum mate.


 I think Francis is a very subtle piss taker when he says he admires Ty's footwork and him schooling William Dibby. The funny thing is Ty thinks hes being serious.atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> It's funny, yet sad seeing posters who are banned from here, doing their best to stay active over at ESB. Almost feels like they're lost at sea, or trapped in some sort of miniature realm.


 Actually its only Ty,Buster who isnt banned and has never been here to my knowledge. They're BFF now but I just bumped a thread that will put the cat amongst the pidgeons.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Francis says a lot of things taking the piss......always good for a laugh..........and its a McChicken meal for mine.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Francis says a lot of things taking the piss......always good for a laugh..........and its a McChicken meal for mine.


I agree Francis is mad piss taker I like him. I think people take his g ups a bit to serious


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think Francis is a very subtle piss taker when he says he admires Ty's footwork and him schooling William Dibby. The funny thing is Ty thinks hes being serious.atsch


I don't agree Stiffy.

I think that Franky and TC are actually lovers, frustrated knowing that the forum won't accept their secret gay relationship. :wales

Admiring a sausage armed mans footwork, think about it... :think


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Crush Ain't dat the truth mate it took me a while to work out Francis but the Blokes a one man riot , how's the old belongings ? Did he enjoy his trip back home ? Bet he loved the Lions trotting on , on a side note I was roaring that young Aussie kid on batting v the English & Welsh cricket women yesterday


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think Francis is a very subtle piss taker when he says he admires Ty's footwork and him schooling William Dibby. The funny thing is Ty thinks hes being serious.atsch





Roscoe said:


> Francis says a lot of things taking the piss......always good for a laugh..........and its a McChicken meal for mine.





Crusher said:


> I agree Francis is mad piss taker I like him. I think people take his g ups a bit to serious





Josey Wales said:


> Hey Crush Ain't dat the truth mate it took me a while to work out Francis but the Blokes a one man riot , how's the old belongings ? Did he enjoy his trip back home ? Bet he loved the Lions trotting on , on a side note I was roaring that young Aussie kid on batting v the English & Welsh cricket women yesterday


I tend to agree about Francis.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I tend to agree about Francis.


Alright there Berry lad , I enjoyed watching a fella my age having a go last year more power to you and yours mate massive respect , I'm a tad pissed up now out my back yard as summer has arrived here this week ( for one week only though apparently ) , I like this site but it seems we have inherited Kuntz like bumkin Sox from the dark side though ,  ,

Sox ya mad furker how's it hanging kid ? Hope ya don't beat da Mrs when da pins hand you your arse @ stumps mate .  

Ps roscoe You were right and I was wrong regarding Price brudda .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Alright there Berry lad , I enjoyed watching a fella my age having a go last year more power to you and yours mate massive respect , I'm a tad pissed up now out my back yard as summer has arrived here this week ( for one week only though apparently ) , I like this site but it seems we have inherited Kuntz like bumkin Sox from the dark side though ,  ,
> 
> Sox ya mad furker how's it hanging kid ? Hope ya don't beat da Mrs when da pins hand you your arse @ stumps mate .


Don't follow it mate - in any case, Gealey bashing Barker senseless will make up for it. :happy

If he loses, then I might smack her up somewhat!  :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Don't follow it mate - in any case, Gealey bashing Barker senseless will make up for it. :happy
> 
> If he loses, then I might smack her up somewhat!  :lol:


She ain't going down three weights for no fucker , unless ya brides Choc


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Alright there Berry lad , I enjoyed watching a fella my age having a go last year more power to you and yours mate massive respect , I'm a tad pissed up now out my back yard as summer has arrived here this week ( for one week only though apparently ) , I like this site but it seems we have inherited Kuntz like bumkin Sox from the dark side though ,  ,
> 
> Sox ya mad furker how's it hanging kid ? Hope ya don't beat da Mrs when da pins hand you your arse @ stumps mate .
> 
> Ps roscoe You were right and I was wrong regarding Price brudda .


Thanks Josie, I've had another since, I did a lot better, came second again. I've given it to someone to put on you tube so I can post it here. I plan to go again in September/October.
Great place over here, got to let cucken funts like Soxy in, cats amongst the pigeons, other wise there'd be that much back slappin' here Spider would let it turn into a nude wrestling venue.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Thanks Josie, I've had another since, I did a lot better, came second again. I've given it to someone to put on you tube so I can post it here. I plan to go again in September/October.
> Great place over here, got to let cucken funts like Soxy in, cats amongst the pigeons, other wise there'd be that much back slappin' here Spider would let it turn into a nude wrestling venue.


No worries Dale and if you ever think you are a fortnight away from grabbing ahold of da cunt from Albury please give me a shout and I will gladly be over to hold ya coat . By the way who is spider ? He seems like a decent sorts indeed .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know who Spider is, he appears to be a suburban man of mystery. He seems like a top bloke. He certainly holds the Aussie forum here together. I hope to catch up with him for a beer at the fights one day.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I don't know who Spider is, he appears to be a suburban man of mystery. He seems like a top bloke. He certainly holds the Aussie forum here together. I hope to catch up with him for a beer at the fights one day.


Quoted for truth reference spider and there's quiet a few of you blokes I've 'met ' on these boards over the years I would travel a ways to have a beer with . ( except Sox of course )


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Great place over here, got to let cucken funts like Soxy in, cats amongst the pigeons, other wise there'd be that much back slappin' here Spider would let it turn into a *nude wrestling *venue.


People will start to get the wrong impression if you persist with this mate :nono


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Why do you think I'm so keen to meet up for a drink? The Greyhound? Next Saturday night?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Stifflers mums is a dirty fighter. Yep, Broke some poor kids nose in a karate tournament via an illegal blow. :yep Poor kid now has a Minichello nose for the rest of his life. :-(


 Bullshit :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Why do you think I'm so keen to meet up for a drink? The Greyhound? Next Saturday night?


Is the Greyhound a regular haunt of yours? I heard it caters for a wide range of clientele. A bit wider than I normally prefer to be honest.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Quoted for truth reference spider and there's quiet a few of you blokes I've 'met ' on these boards over the years I would travel a ways to have a beer with . ( except Sox of course )


How abouts an OJ. :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Quoted for truth reference spider and there's quiet a few of you blokes I've 'met ' on these boards over the years I would travel a ways to have a beer with . ( except Sox of course )


Sox has a lot to do with us having this Aussie Forum truth be known.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Thoughts? The first one that popped into my head is how lame it is the way you're swapping PMs (and spits) with the grub over at ESB and then coming over here trying to do his dirty work for him since he's been permabanned from here.
> 
> That was closely followed by how funny it is that the grub thinks he's being really clever lurking under an alt here and boasting about it on ESB, clearly thinking he's got one over on everyone here by "playing the game" when he's been restricted to lurking and not being able to post otherwise he'd give himself up :lol:
> 
> ...


 I went to ESB yesterday and the guy lies about the most trivial things to win on the internet. Look at this he thinks he's clever.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=449348&page=11 posts 151,154 and 155.

You made an offer to do a charity fight with him,denial isn't just a river in Egypt champ.lol

Yet I clearly said here I wasn't going.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ss-up-(or-met-up-for-Sox)&p=296282#post296282 post 28
atsch

And I guessed correctly he has an alt here. I dunno I feel a bit bad for him TBH I think he should see someone a doctor or something. He holds a lot of bitterness and rage at the world he can't be happy.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I don't agree Stiffy.
> 
> I think that Franky and TC are actually lovers, frustrated knowing that the forum won't accept their secret gay relationship. :wales
> 
> Admiring a sausage armed mans footwork, think about it... :think


:lol::lol: maybe.

While he is friendly with TC who is a low life after what he said about Leon and Dale. I find his posts funny Francis that is.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

You blokes see the grubby little fucks latest post about Dale on ESB? :verysad


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Was just reading it then when an email alert came through with your post...weird hey :huh

TC def has a grudge against Mr Berry


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> You blokes see the grubby little fucks latest post about Dale on ESB? :verysad


He's a sad little cunt that's for sure.

They just permabanned me for my post in that thread yet let the grub and his comments about Dale remain. They obviously approve of his cyber attacks on this site.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm getting a bit emotional reading the last few pages chaps. The love and respect shown towards me is really heart warming.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sox said:


> There's nothing wrong with letting your emotions pour out to the forum mate.





Francis75 said:


> I'm getting a bit emotional reading the last few pages chaps. The love and respect shown towards me is really heart warming.


I knew it, let it out tiger...


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm getting a bit emotional reading the last few pages chaps. The love and respect shown towards me is really heart warming.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with crying.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Sox has a lot to do with us having this Aussie Forum truth be known.


It is written , Sox is an ATG poster we used to converse regular as he was up early milking his chickens .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You blokes see the grubby little fucks latest post about Dale on ESB? :verysad


 What's he done now? A very hate filled man.:-(


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmmm, this small man has a number of issues, delusion being one of them, I'd say depression probably drives his jealousy and hatred, his inability to grow hair or reach the taps without steps probably drive his paranoia and his inability to spell and to cultivate friendships perhaps drive his self obvious self loathing.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Hmmm, this small man has a number of issues, delusion being one of them, I'd say depression probably drives his jealousy and hatred, his inability to grow hair or reach the taps without steps probably drive his paranoia and his inability to spell and to cultivate friendships perhaps drive his self obvious self loathing.


And the fact he never had the balls to turn pro and you did.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw fuck, that just fuels his jealousy, if he goes postal up there with a rifle, it just my put Albury on the world map as the Detroit of Australia.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Aw fuck, that just fuels his jealousy, if he goes postal up there with a rifle, it just my put Albury on the world map as the *Detroit of Australia*.


Ty fights like Tommy Hearns. Imagine Ty in a yellow pair of Kronk gym trunks prowling across the ring from Dale wearing solid black trunks ala Mike Tyson ready to chew Ty's face off. Why have Fox Sports not booked this fight ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Why, Francis, why. It would be trailer trash version of Learns v Hagler!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Why, Francis, why. It would be trailer trash version of Learns v Hagler!


..who's Learns?..the love child of Leonard/Hearns?:huh
:smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuckin' auto corect on my 'not so smart' phone.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuckin' auto corect on my 'not so smart' phone.


..fuckin' auto correct...turnin' us into a gineration off dump kunts..aye bud..:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

True Joogs, I've disabled spellcheck on my computer accidently, so you can tell my state from my spelling :lol: Spell check on the computer does help improve spelling, but that auto correct thing is fucked. However, a bastard love child of Leonard and Hearns v Hagler would be a super fight for the ages.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Auto-correct is a virus.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

It's built in. Those fuckers........


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has Socks booked his accommodation yet ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't booked mine!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Then again I fly half way around the world and book my accomodation 20 or so minutes after I walk in the door and start negotiations.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Has Socks booked his accommodation yet ?


Nah mate, it's looking less likely that I'll be able to make it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nah mate, it's looking less likely that I'll be able to make it.


 You do know that Francis is going to use this as ammo if the meet up doesn't happen now.atsch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You do know that Francis is going to use this as ammo if the meet up doesn't happen now.atsch


Franky can go and give himself an uppercut for all I care mate. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Franky can go and give himself an uppercut for all I care mate. :lol:


 Thats no way to speak to fight promoter and corporate catering businessman Sox.:bart


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thats no way to speak to fight promoter and corporate catering businessman Sox.:bart


:conf


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :conf


 Respect for corporates mates they're important people buddy.

http://www.jamiemyerproductions.com/

:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Respect for corporates mates they're important people buddy.
> 
> http://www.jamiemyerproductions.com/
> 
> :hey


:deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Respect for corporates mates they're important people buddy.
> 
> http://www.jamiemyerproductions.com/
> 
> :hey


Pretty hard to take a bloke that dresses like Papa Smurf seriously >>>










http://www.goldcoast.com.au/article/2011/08/29/344691_gossip-news.html


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I think his bulging waist line is of more concern


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Pretty hard to take a bloke that dresses like Papa Smurf seriously >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad suit, Francis.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That's a bad suit, Francis.


 Disagree Francis/Jamie looks very dapper IMO. Don't hate on the corporates mate.:bart


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Just posted this in Aussie Pub Talk, wrong thread.

I've just had a little-bo-peep at ESB Aussie forum, let me get this straight, there is, besides a couple of trainers/promoters occasionally posting up and comings, midget von roidrage and Buster007 talking to themselves with stffler's mum and Jamie Myer dropping in to torment them :lol:

Fuck I have too much time on my hands and am easily ammused.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nah mate, it's looking less likely that I'll be able to make it.


Less likely ?

You were never going to go Socks.

Less likely ?

Just come out and say to Dale that you're not going and save some face.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

99% of people would class this as a bad suit Francis >>>










Thoughts?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The suit is garbage and that bloke is bloated to the extreme.

I find it hilarious that you think I'm that fellow. Why exactly ?

I'm just a fan of boxing/mma who has followed the sport for decades and enjoys the forums. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Less likely ?
> 
> You were never going to go Socks.
> 
> ...


My face is just fine Franky. :good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

SOCKS = LESS LIKELYatsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The suit is garbage and that bloke is bloated to the extreme.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think I'm that fellow. Why exactly ?
> 
> I'm just a fan of boxing/mma who has followed the sport for decades and enjoys the forums. Nothing more nothing less.


Where have I even inferred that you are that person Francis?

Thoughts?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The suit is garbage and that bloke is bloated to the extreme.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think I'm that fellow. Why exactly ?
> 
> I'm just a fan of boxing/mma who has followed the sport for decades and enjoys the forums. Nothing more nothing less.


I think you're lying Franky, most of us know that you are Jamie Myer.

Thoughts?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Just posted this in Aussie Pub Talk, wrong thread.
> 
> I've just had a little-bo-peep at ESB Aussie forum, let me get this straight, there is, besides a couple of trainers/promoters occasionally posting up and comings, midget von roidrage and Buster007 talking to themselves with stffler's mum and Jamie Myer dropping in to torment them :lol:
> 
> Fuck I have too much time on my hands and am easily ammused.


 Thats it. And now they're best buddiesand they used to hate one another.:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Everyone should just open two internet browsers and post on both ESB and CHB boxing forums and include everyone.

Thoughts ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The suit is garbage and that bloke is bloated to the extreme.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think I'm that fellow. Why exactly ?
> 
> I'm just a fan of boxing/mma who has followed the sport for decades and enjoys the forums. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

This is some funny shit.....:lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Frances ain't smart enough to be Jamie Myer.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The suit is garbage and that bloke is bloated to the extreme.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think I'm that fellow. Why exactly [/COLOR]?
> 
> I'm just a fan of boxing/mma who has followed the sport for decades and enjoys the forums. Nothing more nothing less.




Jamie Myer Productions • Boxing Promotions & Corporate Events Specialists









:deal:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The suit is garbage and that bloke is bloated to the extreme.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think I'm that fellow. Why exactly ?
> 
> I'm just a fan of boxing/mma who has followed the sport for decades and enjoys the forums. Nothing more nothing less.


I posted this picture in context with the discussion that took place a few pages back >>>










At no point did I intimate you are Jamie Myer. Though stifflers mum's subsequent posts have demonstrated Jamie Myer and yourself share an unusual common interest in corporate events.

Thoughts??


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I posted this picture in context with the discussion that took place a few pages back >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And he knew inside info before it was public knowledge. Green-Santiago 185,Green-Cameron catchweight.:deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Jamie, remember when we were having a beer(you've met me through Julian Holland) at 'PorkyMania', Lovett vs McConnvill?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I posted this picture in context with the discussion that took place a few pages back >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont take stifflers mums hunch as fact. Stiffy thought that IrnBru was Anthony Mundine a few years ago. :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Dont take stifflers mums hunch as fact. Stiffy thought that IrnBru was Anthony Mundine a few years ago. :lol:


:lol: for real?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: for real?


Yeah. I thought he asked you about it at some stage? Maybe her didnt.

He noticed that you wouldnt post in the days leading up to Mundine fights (years ago) and came to the conclusion that you were Mundine and in the process of preparing for fights. :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah. I thought he asked you about it at some stage? Maybe her didnt.
> 
> He noticed that you wouldnt post in the days leading up to Mundine fights (years ago) and came to the conclusion that you were Mundine and in the process of preparing for fights. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Columbo :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah. I thought he asked you about it at some stage? Maybe her didnt.
> 
> He noticed that you wouldnt post in the days leading up to Mundine fights (years ago) and came to the conclusion that you were Mundine and in the process of preparing for fights. :lol:


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis is Jamie Myer
IBM not Mundine I was wrong he's Grantlee Kieza.
20a87 a pommy mate of teke's who targets Ashley's enemies.

game,set,match or game,match point in Albury.:deal

P.S- I never really thought IBM was Mundine. Jack Daniels was Mundine.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah. I thought he asked you about it at some stage? Maybe her didnt.
> 
> He noticed that you wouldnt post in the days leading up to Mundine fights (years ago) and came to the conclusion that you were Mundine and in the process of preparing for fights. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Whens the piss up then lads, i might fly over on jetstar, who's putting me up for the weekend?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Francis is Jamie Myer
> IBM not Mundine I was wrong he's Grantlee Kieza.
> 20a87 a pommy mate of teke's who targets Ashley's enemies.
> 
> ...


I love it Stiff. :lol: I think with a similar thought process. That Albury Midget. Keyboard warrior (AMKW) will be sitting in front of his computer revving to redline in neutral.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

You blokes disgust and disappoint me. When I don't post on here the Aussie forum is void of humour and character. It's a shell of what it could be. Sometimes I log on here feeling like I have the whole fricken world on my shoulders. I seem to get no support whatsoever from most of you. Extremely disappointing form from some posters.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You blokes disgust and disappoint me. When I don't post on here the Aussie forum is void of humour and character. It's a shell of what it could be. Sometimes I log on here feeling like I have the whole fricken world on my shoulders. I seem to get no support whatsoever from most of you. Extremely disappointing form from some posters.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You blokes disgust and disappoint me. When I don't post on here the Aussie forum is void of humour and character. It's a shell of what it could be. Sometimes I log on here feeling like I have the whole fricken world on my shoulders. I seem to get no support whatsoever from most of you. Extremely disappointing form from some posters.


 Yes Jamie you are indeed a poster of elite status.:deal


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok guys it's that time of the week again where we regroup and take stock of where we're at with this forum meetup weekend thread that my mate and everyone's mate Dale has put forward. So far ONLY Dale and his family have committed to attend the weekend with a few guys stating that they can't attend (myself) and shamefully quite a few, Socks,Vino Veritas and that fellow that lacquers up Bika's nuts Whipsy have alluded to Dale that they are gun ho about the weekend and can't wait for it. Is anyone else willing to commit today to either going or not going and are Socks, Veritas and Whipsy still sitting on the fence praying that this thread disappear ? Thoughts ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

You tell em' Jamie.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks you still going ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tell me what you want to hear Franky.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Tell me what you want to hear Franky.


Dale and myself are just curious if you'll attend ?

Well ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

It's possible.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> It's possible.


 And probable that you won't.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

That's possible too.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like you're keeping your options open mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Meh, it's hard to commit to a date for a meet up on short notice, Francis, most people these days have hard work scheduals etc. that make it hard, I'm a contracter for example and I often book a flight away for a holiday a week or less before I go, and often go straight from work to the airport, I appreciate that Soxy is keeping it at the front of his mind, looking for an opportunity to come. On a more serious note, where have you been, I've been worried sick about you.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Meh, it's hard to commit to a date for a meet up on short notice, Francis, most people these days have hard work scheduals etc. that make it hard, I'm a contracter for example and I often book a flight away for a holiday a week or less before I go, and often go straight from work to the airport, I appreciate that Soxy is keeping it at the front of his mind, looking for an opportunity to come. On a more serious note, where have you been, I've been worried sick about you.


He's been busy bagging anyone who has ever laced up the boots and gloves


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Where did you run into Bika Whip.......good pic mate.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Where did you run into Bika Whip.......good pic mate.


At a mates place for the Golovkin v Macklin PPV a few weeks back.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Meh, it's hard to commit to a date for a meet up on short notice, Francis, most people these days have hard work scheduals etc. that make it hard, I'm a contracter for example and I often book a flight away for a holiday a week or less before I go, and often go straight from work to the airport, I appreciate that Soxy is keeping it at the front of his mind, looking for an opportunity to come. On a more serious note, where have you been, I've been worried sick about you.


Franky's just playing with himself mate.

My main concern is my folks, they love going to the fights as much as I do, though if I go to Albury, they won't.
I don't want to just desert em' and we have an alternate venue on offer up here, so...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks very much like my 97 % prediction will become reality. I KNOW human behaviour.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Looks very much like my 97 % prediction will become reality. I KNOW human behaviour.


JimBob,


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Everything organised and ready to go for your weekend away this weekend boys ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Everything organised and ready to go for your weekend away this weekend boys ?


Yep. :good


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Everything organised and ready to go for your weekend away this weekend boys ?


Yep...just have to finish packing...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Orright. Fucking war then lads. :ibutt


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Yep, just finished mine too.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..this is more like it..:blood


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..this is more like it..:blood


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..this is more like it..:blood


I thought Franky said he's not coming?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I thought Franky said he's not coming?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yep...just have to finish packing...


..come on mate..real men fight with fists..chuck one of these bad boys in you kit..:yikes


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..come on mate..real men fight with fists..chuck one of these bad boys in you kit..:yikes


Hahaha

Maybe @DBerry might bring up his pet goat to go with that toy of yours Joogs?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

How's the weekend away going lads ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How's the weekend away going lads ?


Excellent Franky, pity you couldn't make it. :cheers


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox every post from Francis you are all over it....... I'm getting a little worried he might invoke an AVO


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sox every post from Francis you are all over it....... I'm getting a little worried he might invoke an AVO


:lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

:rofl


----------

